# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Consulta

## lbsilvina

Hola, saludos a todos, quisiera consultar como ha afectado estas lluvias al sector, o dónde puedo buscar información. Gracias.   planta de hormigonTemas similares: CONSULTA DE REQUISITOS DE IMPORTACIÓN Y EXPORTACIÓN (SENASA) CONSULTA USO DEL TENSIOMETRO IRROMETER Una consulta sobre la producción de fruta en el Perú Consulta negocio agricola consulta hectarea en huaura o huaral

----------

